# What type of Broadheads?



## astro (Nov 11, 2008)

This will be my first season bow hunting with the recurve passed down through the family. What type of broadheads you guys recomend?


----------



## TXwhtlHNTR (Nov 19, 2008)

:rotfl:

50 peep here will give you 30 dif. recommendations. 

:biggrin: I like Thunderheads. They've done well for me.


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

I like a sharp cut on contact broadhead like the Muzzy Phantom 4 blade, Buzz Cut. I use others also. I really do not have one certain B/H, I tune each longbow/Recurve with as many b/h as I can find to see what shoots best. So this is a hard question to ask. I have a big collection of practice heads that I will shoot and shoot until I find the right combo. weight, size, blade(cut dia.) all makes a differance.

Just my .02


----------



## Texhntr1022 (Jul 27, 2009)

Also depends on the bow and how much energy it is producing. I like 3 & 4 blade bh because of the obvious advantage of cutting surface and angles, but many a deer have been taken with the old 2 blade which will usually have better penetration if you are lacking in the energy dept. Find one that flies true and PRACTICE with em, not with field points! Shooting traditional requires way more practice than with modern archery.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

TXwhtlHNTR said:


> :rotfl:
> 
> 50 peep here will give you 30 dif. recommendations. :biggrin:


Now that is a fact!

We have hashed and rehashed the broadhead subject a few times here. Do a search on broadheads and you can get those 30 recommendations. There are many different options out there today, many good ones and many bad ones, but you have to decide which is best for you.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

There is nothing wrong with Thunderheads and when I shot compound that is what I used.

I shoot only traditional now, and I like broadheads that I can practice with and then resharpen with a file. I will shoot the exact arrow I will be hunting with in practice and then sharpen it and head to the stand.

Two blades will give you better penetration but less blood. That is unless the two blade goes all the way through and the 3 blade does not.

In 2 blade heads I like Zwickey and Magnus, in 3 blade I like Snuffers and Woodsmans. 3 blade heads are harder to get sharp and for me it took a little practice.

I don't know anyone (and I know a lot of trad guys) that shoots a recurve and mechanical heads. Not saying it couldn't be done, it is just that those heads require energy to work and they just don't seem to go together.


----------



## fishtails75 (Jul 27, 2008)

ive shot 61 whitetails with my bow,and lots of other stuff,and i know there is alot of good b.h's out there but you cannot go wrong with muzzys.trust me my friend they work good.they are bad through the bone.


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

As mentioned there are numerous recommendations which most of come from satisfied users. Why they are satisfied is because they had confidence in what they used, they were able to put it where it should have gone and harvested their game with it. 

Also as mentioned, steer clear of anything mechanical using traditional equipment, unless your pulling around 65# or so, as they eat up energy you need to get good penetration. Stick with something that has a cut on contact point and you will be ahead in the game. Try out several types and pick the one which best suits your needs and shoot great every time. 

The only other thing I could recommend other than practice, practice ,practice, is that you put the BH of your choice on a fairly heavy arrow, and not get caught up with the speed game. With traditional equipment weight to an extent is your friend. You will get a better flight and penetration from an arrow going around 500gr and up than you will from one weighing 500 or less in most cases since you will be generally shooting with a finger release instead of mechanical. The heavier arrow will help your bow be quieter, your release will be more stable to an extent and the weight will help to drive through your target. 

Good Luck,
SR


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

For a recurve listen to Chunky. The trusty Zwickey Black Diamond is hard to beat. Wenzel Woodsman is also a fine head. Both will do the job and have a more traditional look. I used to shoot Zwickeys out of my compound.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

For a recurve I would definitely look to cut on contact heads.


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

stinger, muzzy phantom, black diamond, land shark... all are good make sure there sharp and learn to resharpen and hit the woods...


----------



## lunatic (Jan 20, 2009)

Don't forget the old tried and true Bear Razorhead. Tons of game have have been taken with these and along with a 2-blade Magnus are still my favorite.


----------

